# Anybody use this bucket heater?



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks nice. Has an automatic thermostat and won't melt the bucket

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HHO3Z4/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/water-bucket-heater-2513/ Have you read through this thread Br549?


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

is it that cold inn the houses


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

I didn't see anybody post it in there... after I forgot to search for a bucket heater thread before I started a new one Totally flew outta my head, and I always search first!:blink:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> is it that cold inn the houses


No, that would be insanity (but I've been there before). It's nice to have hot water on the job in the winter. And that's just here around Cleveland at 6F this morning. I can only imagine our half-penguin brothers to the north


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

br549 said:


> No, that would be insanity (but I've been there before). It's nice to have hot water on the job in the winter. And that's just here around Cleveland at 6F this morning. I can only imagine our half-penguin brothers to the north


Now now br549, if it was not for lake Erie, you could drive 45 minutes straight north, and get to visit Glencoe, the weather is not that much different, except you will see a lot more igloos and dog sled teams once you cross the boarder:whistling2::thumbup:

And you don't half to tell a Canuck a bucket heater would be nice to have. Most of the time we stick the 220 electric heaters (or what ever voltage they are) 6" from a bucket, warms the water up up nice:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Just buy a cheap submersible aquarium heater :thumbsup:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater-50-Watts-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/12177656

You can get warmer ones, that's just a cheap example.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

br549 said:


> No, that would be insanity (but I've been there before). It's nice to have hot water on the job in the winter. And that's just here around Cleveland at 6F this morning. I can only imagine our half-penguin brothers to the north


if I turn my heater on for 1 hr Its hot all day long


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

hey Ice Rock that sink is cool do you bring it to jobs or just have it in the garage at home. 

I think Canza had one too do you guys all build those. I used to set up hydroponic's set ups back in B.C. before Steve Harper changed the laws out here in canada . 

I'm hoping things go back to normal now that states like washington and colorado have spoken mabie that will happen out here. Thats what made it posible to live off the crap pay i was getting there.

I,m sure i could make one do you guys have an explanation on this site i can read? tks for the picks if you don't


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> if I turn my heater on for 1 hr Its hot all day long



I'm on a h/o remodel job and of course when I get down to the last leg of it... they take out the old laundry sink where I was washing my tools up every day:furious: So I've been thinking of building a wash tub, that's pretty sweet Icerock:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gordie said:


> hey Ice Rock that sink is cool do you bring it to jobs or just have it in the garage at home.
> 
> I think Canza had one too do you guys all build those. I used to set up hydroponic's set ups back in B.C. before Steve Harper changed the laws out here in canada .
> 
> ...


We shall now half to call you Gordie green thumb...:whistling2:

Don't think the growing laws have ever changed, they remained the same. There is something about growing 6 plants and under (I think), but it was more about it not being worth their time to prosecute, so they could still give you a hard time over a single plant, so again is it worth it for them to go after you.

It's the possession laws that changed, the courts said it had to be redefined. For a while, if you had a ounce or under you were safe, unless it was bagged into 32 individual dime bags. Anything over a ounce, you could face trafficking charges, anything over a pound, your looking at five years.

So keep nothing over a ounce, in a single bag, and you should be safe Gordie Green Thumb:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gordie said:


> hey Ice Rock that sink is cool do you bring it to jobs or just have it in the garage at home.
> 
> I think Canza had one too do you guys all build those. I used to set up hydroponic's set ups back in B.C. before Steve Harper changed the laws out here in canada .
> 
> ...


I do have a 2nd one that sits in my garage.the garage one sits on a old table saw stand it was the first one i made 3 years ago. got sick of moving it around and wanted wheels the heater is sweet. the mud melts off the tools


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> We shall now half to call you Gordie green thumb...:whistling2:
> 
> Don't think the growing laws have ever changed, they remained the same. There is something about growing 6 plants and under (I think), but it was more about it not being worth their time to prosecute, so they could still give you a hard time over a single plant, so again is it worth it for them to go after you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I think the iceroc heat system is fantastik but I hate carrying that stuff in the house, I use to carry tools through the Subway:donatello: not fun


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

glad our lawyer Mr. 2buck is pro at the drug traffic, atta boy Gordie doing time for selling for a dime aint for me either

it will destroy you take your breath away


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

If it is cold enough for you WUSSIES to want bucket heaters, it is likely cold enough to have heaters on the job. :blink:

Would it be too much thinking to put your water bucket close to the heater? :whistling2: Works for me!


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm thinking i would like to build one for my garage the house i rent is huge but there isn't a laundry sink or old washroom i can use i paid a hefty damage deposite and what to give the place back in the same condish i got it in.

So i figure the project will be fun and usefull and yea jail i like being a guy they got other ideas for a hippie like me in their.:blink:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

O yea so what do you think just pump the water down the drain would be fine or does it start to build up i used to know a taper who told me he brings his zook in the shower not only is that hot but it sounds efficient.:jester:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

No sir


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

You no I have been watching a few threads about bucket heaters and I have never really thought that I would ever need one. Could someone tell me what you would use bucket heaters for?? I'm from Saskatchewan and its -40. (I think Celsius and Fahrenheit are the same at that temp). And I never really ha the need for hot water. I am always open to new things so if someone uses a bucket heater all the time there must be logic behind it so fill me in. Another thing I must add is if there is no heat in the house I'm taping in I don't tape it. I will board with no heat but not tape.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

korby_17 said:


> You no I have been watching a few threads about bucket heaters and I have never really thought that I would ever need one. Could someone tell me what you would use bucket heaters for?? I'm from Saskatchewan and its -40. (I think Celsius and Fahrenheit are the same at that temp). And I never really ha the need for hot water. I am always open to new things so if someone uses a bucket heater all the time there must be logic behind it so fill me in. Another thing I must add is if there is no heat in the house I'm taping in I don't tape it. I will board with no heat but not tape.



Well when you wash your dishes do you use cold water? If you do that's cool it works just fine,, but i like the water to be warm I've power washed commercially been a janitor for a chain of grocery store's cold water works fine but hot water just makes it easier i think it would be the same for cleaning the tools j.m.o,:yes:


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Icic. I didn't read about cleaning haha. I take my tools to the car wash.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah it's the car wash for me as well, I'm pissed though cause they closed the one that's just a couple minutes from my house.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

korby_17 said:


> Icic. I didn't read about cleaning haha. I take my tools to the car wash.


 you spend money to wash tools ?


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

I do. I don't have a good set up at home and I don't really want to do it at the job. Ill spend the $7 or $10 on every house I do to wash tools. Just my opinion.


----------

